# A Hard Truth On Iraq



## longknife (Sep 18, 2014)

An excellent piece by someone who's been there. I totally agree that we simply cannot put troops into active operations – the locals must defend themselves and build their own governments.


Read more @ A Hard Truth on Iraq Marine Vet For Freedom


----------



## waltky (Dec 1, 2014)

Iraq army manned by ghost soldiers...

*Iraqi PM: Baghdad govt. paying salaries of 50,000 non-existent Iraqi soldiers*
_Nov. 30, 2014 | Around 50,000 fictitious names were found on Iraq's Ministry of Defense payrolls. Experts say the money is collected by corrupt officers who inflate personnel figures._


> The prime minister of Iraq Sunday said at least 50,000 non-existent soldiers have been collecting salaries from the country's military, revealing corruption in Iraqi ranks that some say led to the army's collapse against extremists over the summer.  In a speech to parliament, Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi noted an investigation that revealed the existence of 50,000 "ghost soldiers," or names that are on Ministry of Defense payrolls but are not real soldiers who muster for duty.  Experts say the practice is perpetrated by corrupt Iraqi army officers who inflate personnel numbers and pocket the extra money. As well, some commanders collect the pay of soldiers who go missing or are killed but are not reported as such.
> 
> In other cases, ghost soldiers are on call for inspections to prove personnel numbers, but are sent home a majority of the time. Officers and soldiers with this arrangement split the salary.  "The salary of a ghost soldier is around 1 million dinars a month [about $800], and about $400 goes into the pockets of the officers," Arkan Hussein, an accountant for a military base south of Baghdad, told Al-Monitor. "If an officer has at least 10 of these ghosts, he would get about $5,000 per month, not to mention other officers who hide dozens of ghost soldiers, in addition to other salaries and privileges that the leaders benefit from."
> 
> ...


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 1, 2014)

longknife said:


> An excellent piece by someone who's been there. I totally agree that we simply cannot put troops into active operations – the locals must defend themselves and build their own governments.
> 
> 
> Read more @ A Hard Truth on Iraq Marine Vet For Freedom


We heard for years that the world as we know it would end if we "allowed" Vietnam to reunify.

Now we hear the world as we know it will end if ISIS erases all the lines drawn by dead Brits, and restores a caliphate, a form of government that worked well for the region for over 1,000 years.

I think we should pull out, and let these people sort out their own probems.

We have no place in a Sunni/Shia Muslim schism, and we should have no say in the struggle over who will rule the Arabs, Persians or Turks.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 1, 2014)

longknife said:


> we simply cannot put troops into active operations


Honestly, this new policy sounds suspicious to me.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 2, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > we simply cannot put troops into active operations
> ...


Remember, only 300 advisors are going to Iraq.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 2, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



advice is nice


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 2, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Vice is more fun.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 2, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



"fun"-------there is an Arabic word-----we can ask roudy----
I think it is  "kef"    or  "kif"    not sure-----but it is considered
"not nice"    -----fun seeking is very bad.-----in Iran they have
"FUN POLICE"       something like party poopers---------who
ROOT OUT FUN.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 2, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


The were more enthusiastic when they invaded Iraq in 2003.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 10, 2014)

As bad as he was, Saddam was secular.  He had Christians in his government and in his officer corps.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 11, 2014)

montelatici said:


> As bad as he was, Saddam was secular.  He had Christians in his government and in his officer corps.



nice of you to parrot the filth of islamo Nazi propaganda-----Saddam was a murdering pig-----the only people who
were relatively safe from that disgusting monster were 
SUNNI NON-KURD MUSLIMS---------he murdered hundreds
of thousands of  "others"  with gleeful abandon and funded
terrorism --(slit baby throats)  thruout the world--------a fact
he decorated with a few idiot pawns.     You have interesting
friends------Adolf Hitler was secular too------and  Stalin was even more secular.      ----so was pol pot


----------



## montelatici (Dec 11, 2014)

I am a Christian and Christians in Iraq were far better off under Saddam.  Over 250,000 Christians have left Iraq and 1000s have been killed since Saddam was deposed.  

More people are being killed violently on an annual basis in Iraq now than under Saddam.  So there you go. By the way,  Islamonazis (as you call them) hated Saddam you moron.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 11, 2014)

montelatici said:


> I am a Christian and Christians in Iraq were far better off under Saddam.  Over 250,000 Christians have left Iraq and 1000s have been killed since Saddam was deposed.
> 
> More people are being killed violently on an annual basis in Iraq now than under Saddam.  So there you go. By the way,  Islamonazis (as you call them) hated Saddam you moron.



"better off"    is a very loaded concept when considering the
issue of oppressed minorities     I am a jew----I was born in the USA----but I carry a huge family legacy of people moving
from there to there in order to be "better off"-------jews moved to Germany------very early on be be  BETTER off  from two
sources of oppression-------one of them was Catholic France----and later on   ----even muslims invaded  southern France.  
The RHINE VALLEY was a terrific alternative for a time.   
Some of my ancestors moved to Austria to be  "better off"----
large numbers of those relatives ended in Auschwitz---but for a time they were better off         Better off for Iraq-----for Christians-----saddam vs isis--------yes  ---Christians were better off under sadaam than under isis-------you actually believe you made a point---your point being islamo Nazi Baathists are better than  islamo Nazi  ISIS------yes---that
may be true.   They hate each other---yes---dozens of tribes
in the country of my hubby's birth---a shariah cesspit----
are muslims killing muslims--today.     I had a teacher in my childhood who spent world war II  in Siberia-----in a kind of labor camp.    His family
ran from Poland to Russia where they would be better off----
most of his group died in Siberia but better off than Auschwitz


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 11, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> "fun"-------there is an Arabic word-----we can ask roudy----
> I think it is  "kef"    or  "kif"    not sure-----but it is considered
> "not nice"    -----fun seeking is very bad.-----in Iran they have
> "FUN POLICE"       something like party poopers---------who
> ROOT OUT FUN.


You're an Idiot.  ......


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 11, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > "fun"-------there is an Arabic word-----we can ask roudy----
> ...




you should learn Arabic     it's  KIF  ( or kef??)


----------



## montelatici (Dec 11, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > I am a Christian and Christians in Iraq were far better off under Saddam.  Over 250,000 Christians have left Iraq and 1000s have been killed since Saddam was deposed.
> ...



1. Given the choice, I prefer secular Nazis to religious Nazis.  

2. I prefer government/leaderships that keep Christian minorities safe and allow Christians into the power structure.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 11, 2014)

montelatici said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...




right ----a choice between bad and worse


----------



## montelatici (Dec 11, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




So, there you go, that's why I prefer Saddam to this current lot.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 11, 2014)

montelatici said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...




Ok----I prefer Saddam to the present  ISIS too.     both consist of islamo Nazi pigs------lots of islamo Nazi pig groups hate other islamo Nazi pig groups.      Iranians were Nazis even before   Pakistanis were.       Both are now islamo Nazi pigs
and Iranians hate Pakistanis-------interestingly----at least as far as I have observed-----Pakistanis do not hate Iranians as
much as Iranians hate them  -----URDU---the main language of   west Pakistan----includes lots   FARSI elements.     Italians were never the  Nazis that germans were.    How they managed to become allies------mystifies me


----------



## montelatici (Dec 11, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Saddam and his people were far from "Islamo".  Many were Christian, they all drank alcohol and were womanizers.  They would have been beheaded by ISIS.


----------

